# Fitness Test



## funza_web (27 Sep 2001)

Hi all,

I‘m looking for a copy of the beep/bleep audio sequence used in conjuction with the ‘Shuttle Run‘ exercise. 
Would anyone know where I can get a copy - I‘d prefer a download?

Thanks in advance.
Coop


----------



## the patriot (29 Sep 2001)

I would think that your PERI staff should have a copy sitting around somewhere for you.  Either that, the community college in your area should have some with their physical trainers in their gyms.

-the patriot-


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (1 Oct 2001)

What do you guys think is a good score for the beep test?


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (2 Oct 2001)

Ok then what is considered completing it?


----------



## ykipler (3 Oct 2001)

I think the end is 13, or 13.5.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (3 Oct 2001)

We‘ll im almost there    , 7.5.


----------



## enfield (4 Oct 2001)

hahaha.. not quite. It gets harder the higher you go. I believe the requirement for a young male is level 6... There‘s also a grip test, situps, and push ups when you do it in the CF.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (4 Oct 2001)

What do you guys think is the most important exercise:
1. how fast you can run a mile
2. how many sit-ups you can do
3. chin-ups
4. sit ups
or 5. a combination of all


----------



## Roko (4 Oct 2001)

uhm.. did you perchance mean pushups instead of situps for one of ‘em?

and why wouldn‘t they all be important.. I mean what‘s the use of a soldier who can run a mile faster than anyone else, but has trouble climbing over a small obstacle.. and vice versa..


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (5 Oct 2001)

Yes I did forget push-ups, I see your guys point.


----------



## Disturbance (5 Oct 2001)

7. Not falling on your ***  after a 2km ruck back to the bus....or crying


----------



## Disturbance (6 Oct 2001)

The top MIR Commando on our course (or biggest s,hitpump) actually did the best on the run....he got 11.5 or something.


----------



## echo (7 Oct 2001)

so whats the exact score you have to pass on the beep test/all the other tests to pass the PT evaluation for the CF?


----------



## the patriot (7 Oct 2001)

The fitness standard for the CF Express Test is 19 pushups (in one minute) , 19 situps (in one minute), handgrip test and a cardio test which consists of a beep test.  As for the standards on the beep test, you have to keep up with the pace of the tape.  The PERI/Personal Trainer will monitor your heart rate before and after the test.  My recommendation is that you train yourself to exceed the guidelines.  The better shape that you‘re in during the recruiting process, the easier it will be for you to cope with the physical and mental demands you will face during  your Basic Training and Trade Course qualification.

-the patriot-


----------



## Roko (7 Oct 2001)

Theres no time limit on the pushups....
oh, and foor the cf express test, they also *recomend* 6 chin ups... work on that too (and surpas it).


----------



## the patriot (8 Oct 2001)

Thanks for the clarification there. Happy Thanksgiving!

-the patriot-


----------



## Roko (8 Oct 2001)

aye!

happy Thanksgiving to all of you too!


----------



## Disturbance (10 Oct 2001)

ahhh touche.


ps. we are only referring (in these jokes) to the 2/3 course. It is my understanding that anyother course ie ql4 recce is very demanding both physically and mentally. For those young guns out there reading us make fun of the course dont get discouraged. ALSO training back in your home unit is the real deal and not some course anymore and the stress load goes up ten fold. I hear 20 km ruckpatrols in my dense vegitation here in vancity are not uncommon BUT totally unheard on course.


----------



## Ian (1 Nov 2001)

Hello,

This is just to anybody who is interested in the beep test, sorry to bump this thread way up to the top again. 

I have a download of the beep test, it‘s in .wav format tho, but if you know how to turn it into .mp3 or if theres another way to give it to you, I‘d be happy to help.

It‘s the 20-stage Leger test, which as far as I know is the standard ‘beep test‘.

Edit: Rugby Beep Test Page is a good informational site on this test.


----------



## Nathadius (27 Aug 2005)

The CF Express test is graduated by gender and age:

For example, I am a 31 years old male. I require stage 6 to pass on the shuttle run and 8.5 to exempt. 19 push ups consecutively, and 19 sit ups in one minute. To pass I would also require a combined score of 75 on the grip test. To exempt, I would need a score of 162 adding push ups, sit ups, and grip test and an exempt run.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Aug 2005)

Nathadius said:
			
		

> The CF Express test is graduated by gender and age:
> 
> For example, I am a 31 years old male. I require stage 6 to pass on the shuttle run and 8.5 to exempt. 19 push ups consecutively, and 19 sit ups in one minute. To pass I would also require a combined score of 75 on the grip test.



For a 20 year old male its the same, except to be exempt from the shuttle run for a year, your have to get to stage 10 on the shuttle/beep test.


----------



## GeorgeD (22 Aug 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get the test used by the CF... I bought a beep test from a UK website but its nto the same one we use in school and I assume the same one the CF uses.


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

Check the following website out, it might help. Goodluck with your training.
http://www.topendsport.com/testing/beep-purchase.htm

cheers snowy.


----------



## baudspeed (19 Sep 2006)

Nathadius said:
			
		

> The CF Express test is graduated by gender and age:
> 
> For example, I am a 31 years old male. I require stage 6 to pass on the shuttle run and 8.5 to exempt. 19 push ups consecutively, and 19 sit ups in one minute. To pass I would also require a combined score of 75 on the grip test. To exempt, I would need a score of 162 adding push ups, sit ups, and grip test and an exempt run.



What do you mean by exempt? if you get a high score you dont get retested in a year/month etc?


----------



## BernDawg (19 Sep 2006)

Yup.  An exemption excuses you from doing the test the following reporting period.  Generally one year depending on when you did the test in the reporting period prior.


----------



## bossi (1 Sep 2008)

Three links if you're looking for a download of the beep/bleep test cadence:
(by the way - I finally found out why they wouldn't just give me a copy at work ... liability ... sigh ... life was much simpler in the good old days ...)

http://www.defence.gov.au/army/1_19RNSWR/fitness.htm

http://www.justaguything.com/train-to-become-a-royal-marines-commando/

http://ahagirls-soccer.com/id4.html

P.S. (you might have to download at home - Mordak seems to have disabled downloading at work ... sigh ... life was so much simpler ...)


----------



## LordSnow (4 Sep 2008)

About the exemption, 
if you get exempt level for your age group you are not suppose to have to do it the following year, 
however if you get exemp, at yor basic expect to do the express test again at your sq 
and ql3 course or battleschool if you are combat arms, 
just figured should tell you


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2008)

Pte Cherry said:
			
		

> About the exemption,
> if you get exempt level for your age group you are not suppose to have to do it the following year,



Nowhere does it say that you are NOT SUPPOSED to do the test the following year.  You achieve an Exempt on your CF Expres Test and you are 'officially' not required to do it the next year, but most people still do.  Most people, especially the really fit ones, strive to get Exempt every year as a "Badge of Honour".


----------



## aussiechangover (5 Sep 2008)

got a bit bored and searched it for you some of these links might be dead but i know a few of them work although i can't download them at work.

http://rapidshare.com/files/50674755/A_Full_beep_test.wma

http://rapidshare.com/files/65895488/A_Full_beep_test.mp3

http://rapidshare.com/files/70011948/A_Full_beep_test.wma

http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=U8C2MLX0

http://www.mediafire.com/?53vbbsw25ag

http://www.defence.gov.au/ARMY/artc/fitness.html#richmedia australian army one


----------

